# PubMed- Impaired intestinal molecular tightness in the mucosa of irritable bowel syndrome: what are the mediators?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Impaired intestinal molecular tightness in the mucosa of irritable bowel syndrome: what are the mediators?*

Gut. 2009 Feb;58(2):161-2

Authors: Vicario M, Alonso C, Santos J

PMID: 19136518 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

